# Tonstudio, welchen Boden ?



## thelighter2 (3. September 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Welcher Bodenbelag eignet sich besonders gut? Aber erstmal Schildere ich meine Situation ^^
Ich habe ein 22 m2 großes Studio, vollgestellt mit Möbeln, Mixern, Geräten u.s.w.
Da es auf dem Dachboden ist, ist das Zimmer kein "Rechteck" sondern hat 2 schräge Wände (normal Tapeziert) , die anderen 2 Wände sind gerade und mit Holzlatten versehen.
Mein Boden besteht aus Laminat, wobei ich gehört habe, dass es sich (nach Parkett) Akustisch am besten verhält.
Das Zimmer an sich hat für meinen Geschmack einen viel zu langen Nachhall (vermutlich wegen dem Laminat/Holzwände/Möbel), deshalb ich an 3 Wänden (Links,Rechts,Hinter) den Monitoren, Noppenschaum angebracht habe.
Ich habe die Akustik soweit im Griff bekommen, doch der Sound streut meiner Meinung nach noch ein bisschen im Raum.

Mein Plan ist es nun einen Teppichboden zu verlegen, um das lästige Noppenzeugs entfernen zu können und damit sich der Sound gleichmäßiger im Raum verteilt.

Ist es von der Akustik her Sinnvoll so zu verfahren? 
Was muss ich beachten bzw. was haltet Ihr davon ?

Vielen Dank im voraus
Gruß Alex


----------



## pixelator (4. September 2013)

Hallo,
als Arbeitsraum habe ich eine ähnliche Situation (32 qm). Funkelnagelneu mit Laminatboden. Ich bin zwar Fotograf, nutze diesen Raum aber auch für Klangexperimente. Mit Synthezisern, aber auch für Mikrofonaufnahmen. 
Mein Vorschlag wäre, den Boden einmal grob mit Decken zu belegen. Kann man sich ja mal zusammenleihen. Oder mit dem Filzzeugs von der Rolle aus dem Malerbedarf. So kannst du schon mal austesten was der Boden "macht". Bei mir waren es die schrägen Wände. Daher baue ich bei Bedarf einen Galgen auf, an dem eine Wolldecke hängt. Ein Galgen ist ein Stativ mit 90°- Arm.
Du könntest danach auch einmal die Decken mit kleinen Nägelchen (zum Test) an die Wände heften. Sollte es an den Wänden liegen, so würde im mir als dauerhafte Lösung je zwei dünne Stahlseilchen spannen und an denen optisch ansprechendes Tuch befestigen...
Das kann ja dann mit den Seilchen schräg mit der Wand laufen so das du keinen Raumverlust hast.

Gruß pixelator


----------



## CSS Depp (11. Dezember 2014)

das hauptproblem sind definitiv die dachschrägen. am logischsten wäre es, mal über eine neupositionierung der monitore nach zu denken. probiere doch mal die lautsprecher so hoch wie möglich auf zu hängen, und vor allem nicht mehr als in einem 40° winkel.


----------

